# 1915? Great Western Manufacturing Co American



## 1959firearrow (Jun 2, 2018)

From a little research I've managed to come up with a single ad from 1915 that shows a bike with the same chainring as mine but what else is original? Truss rods?seat? Handlebars the have a single hole drilled,front wheel is all metal? Front rim measures 25 inches. I'm excited as I never figured I'd find another one this old.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 2, 2018)

To me, it looks like everything is original, except maybe the pedals.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> To me, it looks like everything is original, except maybe the pedals.



If not original, they look like good ones. Possibly Ideals? Block shafts are threaded on both ends and 2 piece end plates.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks like a Crown frame.
Its cool if it came with an America badge.
Keep all the parts
the Fork,truss's and frame should original, the sprocket may be part of the American label.

Here are others with the same frame.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crown-bicycle-200.115410/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crown-bicycle.115411/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-wwi-crown-bicycle-for-sale.53279/


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 2, 2018)

Great western made some cool frames....cool bike, nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jun 8, 2018)

What's crazy is to at least get it to roll I put an old skiptooth morrow 26 wheel with a 2.125 tire and it clears. I've got a matching front. If I can get the adjusters loose I can at least get it rideable. One of the adjusters is broken clean off though.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 17, 2018)

The chain ring and crank look like they may be William H. Fauber patented "Fauber Special".
They appear to be the type with a drive pin in the spoke arm, round from what I see in the pictures.
I have seen another version, with the round drive pin hole on the opposite side.
Maybe also check the bottom bracket set for peculiar cups; e.g., threaded or notched (?).


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jun 25, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring and crank look like they may be William H. Fauber patented "Fauber Special".
> They appear to be the type with a drive pin in the spoke arm, round from what I see in the pictures.
> I have seen another version, with the round drive pin hole on the opposite side.
> Maybe also check the bottom bracket set for peculiar cups; e.g., threaded or notched (?).



I will have a look today if I can and get more pictures.


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 26, 2018)

1959firearrow said:


> I will have a look today if I can and get more pictures.



Were all Great Western Bicycles bottom brackets notched on bottom? Just asking????


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 30, 2019)

The seat post looks like the E.J. Lonn patent 1204797 of 1916 for stamping a shape from steel plate/sheet, and bending and welding into the necessary round cylindrical shapes, with an internal steel bar for reinforcement at the bend.


----------

